# 5 Ways to Apply makeup for summer



## Calie (Jun 24, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]We guarantee that with these 5 flawless, humidity-proof looks, you will definitely be putting your best face forward for the rest of the summer.[/FONT]
[h=1]Saturday Afternoon with the Girls[/h][FONT=&quot]Step 1: Apply sunscreen to protect your skin, a creamy golden mineral powder to combat oil, and a bronzer for a sunkissed look. When applying bronzer, concentrate on your cheek bones, middle of forehead, bridge of nose, cupid’s bow, and chin.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 2: Brush a light layer of shimmer eyeshadow across your lids. Place some lighter shadow in the corner of your eyes to help them pop.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 3: Complete your look with a fun lip in a peach or pink tone.

[/FONT]
[h=1]The Music Festival[/h][FONT=&quot]Step 1:  Apply tinted moisturizer, BB cream, and bronzer. Tinted moisturizer and BB Cream are two fantastic products for the hot summers. They give your skin an even tone and provide lightweight coverage that still allows your skin to breathe. For oily skin, set with  powder.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 2: Apply eye makeup. To avoid that embarrassing moment in the summer heat when your makeup starts running, try switching out your normal eye makeup for waterproof mascara and eyeliner.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 3: Finish your look off with a bright lip. Revlon's Just Bitten lip stains
are a great selection of affordable, bright options for summer that provide
long-lasting color and resist wear. For something lighter, try a tinted lip
balm.

[/FONT]
[h=1]Beach Day[/h][FONT=&quot]Step 1: Generously apply sunscreen with a minimum of SPF 35, tinted moisturizer, and bronzer. Don't forget to reapply sunscreen throughout the day.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 2: Play up those lashes with some fabulous waterproof mascara and even a little eyeliner.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 3: To take your look to the next level, add a swipe of gold shimmer eyeshadow across your lids or a bright summer gloss.

[/FONT]
[h=1]Woke Up Late[/h][FONT=&quot]Step 1: Apply moisturizer evenly across your face with your fingers or a foundation brush and follow with cream blush to the apples of your cheeks for a pop of color. This will brighten your whole face and make you appear awake.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 2: Quickly curl your lashes and then swipe on two coats of volumizing mascara. If you have time, use a pencil to define your brows. Filling in your brows can help make you look neat and pulled together.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 3: Apply lip gloss.

[/FONT]
[h=1]Morning Commute[/h][FONT=&quot]Step 1: Apply primer which offers protection, evens out skin tone, and does a great job resisting heat. Top it off with a golden mineral powder for a natural finish that will keep you from looking oily. Apply blush using your clean two middle fingers. Smile and apply the blush to the apples of the cheeks and blend the color backward.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 2: When pressed for time and in a sticky situation, opt for liquid waterproof liner that won't run. The best way to apply is by gently stretching your eyelid at the outer corner so it’s taut. Start your line at your inner corner and stay as close to your lashes as possible. Instead of drawing one straight, create a few dashes. Then try to connect them. With practice, you’ll eventually be able to apply it in one quick swipe.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Step 3: Finish your look off with a red lip. I chose Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick in Live It Up because it is very creamy and a great red for all skin tones.[/FONT]


----------



## EvaWills89 (Nov 2, 2020)

in summer it is better to limit the amount of makeup. And if applied, then only light textures and waterproof. It is better to use a wet technique - for example, shade the foundation with moist bones, and shadows can be applied with a wet finger. Maximum naturalness and stability are guaranteed


----------

